
Snowden: Assange’s Arrest and Mueller Report Show ‘Two-Tiered System of Justice' - pseudolus
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/597pvk/edward-snowden-assange-arrest-mueller-report
======
ndiscussion
Glad to see this hitting Vice, where more people might read it.

But for me, all I get is a "Well, duh!"

~~~
xster
I'm quite surprised Vice/Disney would be publishing this type of content.
Someone has probably just forgone their next promotion.

